# newbie question



## archibella (Apr 21, 2009)

I plan to ask the pharmacist, but do probiotics interact with any of the common birth control pills? I've never taken any, but would like to see if they make a difference for the IBS pain and bloating. Thinking about starting with Align, and have read good things here about florastor (which I understand is different), but will try things one at a time. Thanks!


----------

